# مجموعة كتب للهندسة الكيميائيه الاحيائيه



## احمد جواد علي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

Bioprocess Engineering Principles 
by *PAULINE DORAN * 



 

By

<LI XEgEo="0" JmBlU="1">*Publisher:* Academic Press <LI XEgEo="0" JmBlU="1">*Number Of Pages:* 439 <LI XEgEo="0" JmBlU="1">*Publication Date:* 1995 <LI XEgEo="0" JmBlU="1">*Sales Rank:* 4584161 <LI XEgEo="0" JmBlU="1">*ISBN / ASIN:* 0122208552 <LI XEgEo="0" JmBlU="1">*EAN:* 9780122208553 <LI XEgEo="0" JmBlU="1">*Binding:* Hardcover <LI XEgEo="0" JmBlU="1">*Manufacturer:* Academic Press 
*Studio:* Academic Press
http://www.mediafire.com/?bmdiggxxj3b
http://rapidshare.com/files/83585736/BEP.rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/648116436e5d81​


Biological Reaction Engineering: Dynamic Modelling Fundamentals with Simulation Examples 
by *Irving J. Dunn Elmar Heinzle John Ingham Ji&rcaron;Ã­ E. P&rcaron;enosil * 







 ​
Product Description: 

Here, the modeling of dynamic biological engineering processes is presented in a highly understandable way using a unique combination of simplified fundamental theory and direct hands-on computer simulation. Throughout, the mathematics is kept to a minimum, yet the 60 simulation examples supplied on a CD-ROM with this second edition illustrate almost every aspect of biological engineering science. Many of the examples are taken from the authors' own research, and each is described in detail, including the model equations. The programs are written in the modern user-friendly simulation language Berkeley Madonna, which runs on both Windows PC and Power-Macintosh computers.
Madonna solves models comprising many ordinary differential equations using very simple programming, yet is so powerful that the model parameters may be defined as "sliders", which allow the effect of their change on the model behavior to be seen almost immediately. Users may include data for curve fitting, and perform sensitivity or multiple runs. The results can be seen simultaneously on multiple-graph windows or by using overlays – resulting in a tremendous learning effect.
The authors' extensive experience, both in university teaching and international courses, is reflected in this well-balanced presentation, which is suitable for teachers, students, biochemists and engineers. The result is a greater understanding of the formulation and use of mass balances and kinetics for biological reaction engineering, written in a most stimulating manner.
http://rapidshare.com/files/8694149/BRE_2nd.rar​


Practical Fermentation Technology ​by Brian McNeil, Linda Harvey ​


​​
Publisher: Wiley ​
Number Of Pages: 402 ​
Publication Date: 2008-04-04 ​
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0470014342 ​
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780470014349 ​
Binding: Hardcover ​
Product Description: 

​
A hands-on book which begins by setting the context;- defining 'fermentation' and the possible uses of fermenters, and setting the scope for the book. It then proceeds in a methodical manner to cover the equipment for research scale fermentation labs, the different types of fermenters available, their uses and modes of operation. Once the lab is equipped, the issues of fermentation media, preservation strains and strain improvement strategies are documented, along with the use of mathematical modelling as a method for prediction and control. Broader questions such as scale-up and scale down, process monitoring and data logging and acquisition are discussed before separate chapters on animal cell culture systems and plant cell culture systems. The final chapter documents the way forward for fermenters and how they can be used for non-manufacturing purposes. A glossary of terms at the back of the book (along with a subject index) will prove invaluable for quick reference.Edited by academic consultants who have years of experience in fermentation technology, each chapter is authored by experts from both industry and academia. Industry authors come from GSK (UK), DSM, Eli Lilly (USA) and Broadley James (UK-USA).
http://rapidshare.com/files/104194496/PraFerTechwield0470014342.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?x3kjwuzmiz1
http://www.filefactory.com/file/455b44/n/PraFerTechwield0470014342_rar​


Bioprocess Design and Control (Advances in Biochemical Engineering/Biotechnology) ​by A. Fiechter ​
Publisher: Springer-Verlag Berlin and Heidelberg GmbH & Co. K ​
Number Of Pages: 214 ​
Publication Date: 1993-02 ​
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3540563156 ​
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9783540563150 ​
Binding: Hardcover ​
http://rapidshare.com/files/11909776/BDC.rar.html​


Principles of Fermentation Technology ​by P. F. Stanbury, A. Whitaker, and S. J. Hall ​

​​
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann ​
Number Of Pages: 376 ​
Publication Date: 1999-05-03 ​
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750645016 ​
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750645010 ​
Binding: Paperback ​
Product Description: 
This second edition has been thoroughly updated to include recent advances and developments in the field of fermentation technology, focusing on industrial applications. The book now covers new aspects such as recombinant DNA techniques in the improvement of industrial micro-organisms, and includes comprehensive information on fermentation media, sterilization procedures, inocula, and fermenter design. Chapters on effluent treatment and fermentation economics are also incorporated. The text is supported by numerous clear, informative diagrams.
The book is of great interest to final year and post-graduate students of applied biology, biotechnology, microbiology, biochemical and chemical engineering.
http://rapidshare.de/files/39341194/Principles_of_Fermentation_Technology.djvu.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/91213140/Principles_of_Fermentation_Technology.pdf

Biochemical Engineering, By James M. lee
(can be copied for text and images)​​Chapter 1 Introduction
Chapter 2 Enzyme Kinetics
Simple enzyme kinetics, bioreactor design, inhibition, and other influences
Chapter 3 Immobilized Enzyme 
Immobilization techniques and effect of mass transfer resistance
Chapter 4 Industrial Applications of Enzymes
Carbohydrates, starch conversion, and cellulose conversion
Chapter 5 Cell Cultivations
Microbial, animal, and plant cell cultivations, cell growth measurement, and cell immobilization
Chapter 6 Cell Kinetics and Fermenter Design
Growth cycle, cell kinetics, batch, continuous, and plug-flow stirred-tank fermenter, multiple fermenters in series, fermenter with cell recycling, alternative fermenters, and structured kinetic models
Chapter 7 Genetic Engineering
DNA and RNA, cloning of genes, stability of recombinant cells, and genetic engineering of plant cells
Chapter 8 Sterilization
Sterilization methods, thermal death kinetics, design criterion, batch and continuous sterilization, and air sterilization
Chapter 9 Agitation and Aeration
Basic mass-transfer concepts, mass-transfer coefficient, interfacial area, gas hold-up, power consumption, oxygen absorption rate, scale-up, and shear sensitive mixing
Chapter 10 Downstream Processing
Solid-liquid separation, cell rupture, recovery, and purification

http://mihd.net/qt4xjfi






​


----------

